# Rehydrate yeast



## mrsupraboy (10/4/14)

Hey guys I've read up on the whole thing about rehydrating the yeast. I've got the John Palmer book in from me opened up to the yeast section. And I've been listening to Brew strong which has confused me a bit. 

I've never hydrated before and I wanna start giving it ago. 

My understanding is you boil a kettle. Add into a cup and add a teaspoon of sugar, let it cool down till around 40'c. 

In another cup in warm boiled water add the yeast. After 15mins add both together and bobs ur uncle. 

Oh yeah. And cover in cling wrap. 

Is this right. How do I no its finished. And how do I oxygenate the yeast.


----------



## billygoat (10/4/14)

Go to the website of the yeast manufacturer you are using and follow their instructions.


----------



## Florian (10/4/14)

As above, different manufacturers recommend different (albeit similar) procedures. As far as I know, none of them involves the use of sugar.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/14)

Do not, under any circumstances, read the Re-hydrate v not thread.

Your head might explode...


----------



## manticle (10/4/14)

How to brew instructions are old and wrong. Each manufacturer should have instructions specific to their product.


----------



## mrsupraboy (10/4/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Do not, under any circumstances, read the Re-hydrate v not thread.
> 
> Your head might explode...


That's the only reason I thought I would give it ago lol so long it was lol


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/4/14)

manticle said:


> How to brew instructions are old and wrong


Damn....better stop mashing between 62-68*c


----------



## manticle (10/4/14)

Htb rehydration instructions.

Although you can mash at 59.

And 71.


----------



## Spiesy (10/4/14)

Just one cup of cooled, boiled-water, to the temperature specific for your yeast (different for ale and lager yeast) is needed. 

Generally… add yeast. Let sit for 15-30mins. Stir with sanitised spoon. Let sit for 15-30mins. Swirl. Add to aerated wort. Done.


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/4/14)

Watch "REHYDRATING DRIED YEAST" on YouTube
REHYDRATING DRIED YEAST:


----------



## mrsupraboy (11/4/14)

Is that right


----------



## pcmfisher (12/4/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Is that right


He says to consult manufacturers instructions and then proceeds to rehydrate S04 at 105 deg F (40C)


----------



## manticle (12/4/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> Is that right


What yeast are you using? As mentioned several times, the manufacturer will have specific instructions on their website. That youtube clip might be right for one type of yeast but wrong for another.


----------



## mrsupraboy (13/4/14)

I meant just the ruff procedure. I use all different types. S04 s05
S189 so on


----------



## manticle (13/4/14)

Rough procedure is OK. Different yeast have different recommended temps for rehydration.


----------



## mrsupraboy (13/4/14)

Apart from temp


----------



## manticle (13/4/14)

Like I said - rough procedure is ok. For specifics, refer to manufacturer's instructions.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (16/4/14)

I rehydrate according to whatever is on the side of the dry yeast packet I'm using.

Never had an issue, and with the notoriously slow starters like BRY97, I shorten the lag considerably. With the usually quick ones, they get done quicker (yes Notto I'm talking about you).


----------



## gsouth82 (30/4/14)

Does anyone know Coopers recommended temperature/procedure for rehydration. I couldn't find it on their website.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/4/14)

I don't think Coopers recommend hydrating their yeast, just spread the dry yeast over the top of the wort.


----------



## gsouth82 (30/4/14)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> I don't think Coopers recommend hydrating their yeast, just spread the dry yeast over the top of the wort.


I've been rehydrating it because I thought all yeast benefitted from rehydration, particularly when only pitching a 7g packet (ie. under pitching)?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/4/14)

Using Lallemand's process (you can grab it from their website):http://www.danstaryeast.com/

With Notto (temp range 14-21) and Belle Saison (no range, but you'd have to assume anywhere in the twenties up to 30 degrees) - the rehydration temp is the same - 30-35 degrees.

Given coopers is deliberately made to be higher temp tolerant, I would say low 20's is more than safe as a ferment temp.

So I'd be using the lallemand/danstar process - certainly the process is what I use for either Danstar or Fermentis dry yeasts and can report no problems (in fact I prefer to rehydrate now). I don't think you can go too much wrong. 

However, I will add at least one caveat - 7g for a 20L, 1.040-1.050 is still well under the ideal inoculation rate. But rehydration will go some of the way to helping with that, but it won't be a cure for underpitching.


----------

